# YR Degrees



## Mel Knight (Dec 9, 2015)

I would like to know if there are any brothers in here that went through all the YR degrees in one day? what's your respectful opinion in regards to receiving all in one day.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 9, 2015)

In one day?


----------



## skas (Dec 10, 2015)

I went through all of the Chapter in one day, and if I could do it again, I'd spread them out.  MMM and RA are fantastic.  That said, I can't imagine how you'd do all of the YR degrees in one day.


----------



## goomba (Dec 10, 2015)

I went through the degrees and orders in a one day festival (this is the YR term for it at least in the USA).  It's a long long day with way to much information.  Some of the degrees are stressed more than others with the MMM, RA, and OotT being the big three.  I would have rather went through the degrees at a slower pace.


----------



## JJones (Dec 10, 2015)

I did all the YR degrees I one day. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 10, 2015)

JJones said:


> I did all the YR degrees I one day. I wouldn't recommend it.


Wow.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 11, 2015)

I may attend a York Rite festival but I have to assume that it would be over whelming.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 12, 2015)

I did all four Royal Arch degrees in one day and couldn't have absorbed another, more or less six more. Each body was given a separate day to confer.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 12, 2015)

Our York Rite festivals are a two-day event. On the first Saturday, we start at 8 a.m., confer the MM, PM, and MEM degrees then break for lunch. We confer the Royal Arch, take another short break then confer the two Council degrees. On the second Saturday, we start at noon and confer the three Commandery orders. In the fall, we also confer the Super Excellent Master degree at the very end.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 12, 2015)

I know that I may be the minority, but I would highly suggest to take them as individual degrees if at all possible. Personally I believe you'll get a better experience, and you'll certainly have more time to digest the different teachings and meanings behind them. 
I've never understood why we are in such a rush to get through the degrees. I don't think that aids us in our quest to become a better man.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 12, 2015)

I will point out that in many cases, the degrees are conferred in festivals because getting the number of required capable people together together is in itself a challenge. It takes some work. Unlike Blue Lodge degrees, you can't just say, "OK, we're going to set a Royal Arch degree (or any of the Commandery orders) next Tuesday night."


----------



## chrmc (Dec 12, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I will point out that in many cases, the degrees are conferred in festivals because getting the number of required capable people together together is in itself a challenge. It takes some work. Unlike Blue Lodge degrees, you can't just say, "OK, we're going to set a Royal Arch degree (or any of the Commandery orders) next Tuesday night."



I fully understand and respect that. But the question still comes up on what the important thing is with giving a candidate a degree. By bundling them with as many as we often see, it's very clearly that understanding the deeper symbology and having a growth process between the degrees isn't the focus.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 14, 2015)

Knowing that I will attend a festival and receive all degrees on one Saturday, I feel that it's my responsibility now to start my YR journey. I purchased The Book of Chapter by Albert Mackey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2015)

I took all of the degrees in the AASR in a two day Reunion (approx. 12 hrs.) so I know about information overload. It took me 8 months to go through the degrees of the York Rite and I am glad that I did it this way.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 16, 2015)

I started my HRAM degrees back in September MM October VPM November MEM and in January I will be exalted to RAM  I'm pretty use to walking now as I did EA in January FC in May and MM in September last year but each situation is different for each individual


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> In the fall, we also confer the Super Excellent Master degree at the very end.


I did not get this one on my York Rite journey. As soon as it is presented in my area I am going to attend.


----------



## SimonM (Dec 23, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I will point out that in many cases, the degrees are conferred in festivals because getting the number of required capable people together together is in itself a challenge. It takes some work. Unlike Blue Lodge degrees, you can't just say, "OK, we're going to set a Royal Arch degree (or any of the Commandery orders) next Tuesday night."


I know that many degrees can only be arranged at big events because of the preparations, but for the candidate there is still no rush. If you have a festival or convention 1-2 times a year the candidate can take one or maybe two degrees per event. Sure, It might take a few years to walk through the system, but if the aim is to change yourself, it will still be something you work with our entire life. Right?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 23, 2015)

SimonM said:


> Sure, It might take a few years to walk through the system, but if the aim is to change yourself, it will still be something you work with our entire life. Right?


True! I am already active in Chapter, Council, and Knights Templar. I have participated in the rituals for new members that I just went through myself. The more you see, the more you do, the more you learn.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 27, 2015)

SimonM said:


> I know that many degrees can only be arranged at big events because of the preparations, but for the candidate there is still no rush. If you have a festival or convention 1-2 times a year the candidate can take one or maybe two degrees per event. Sure, It might take a few years to walk through the system, but if the aim is to change yourself, it will still be something you work with our entire life. Right?



Yes, it is something you work with your entire life, so why not receive the degrees so you can be active in them? That is the best way to learn. Let's say you are going through the YR, and you decide to leave the festival after taking the Mark Master and Past Master degrees so you can study them before getting the Most Excellent Master and Royal Arch degrees. What are you going to study? You won't be able to attend stated meetings. You won't receive a Chapter ritual.

Now if someone wanted to just get the Chapter degrees, learn them, come back later for the Council degrees, learn them, come back for the Commandery orders, learn them, or whatever, I could see that if it was of their choosing. In the American YR system, I personally don't see any real advantage of not getting all the degrees of a particular body at once. No, you might not be the active candidate in every degree, but just about always all our candidates have a chance to actively participate.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 27, 2015)

It speaks to the difference in how we see degrees and their purpose. To me a degree is supposed to impart a lesson and help a man grow before he can take the next step, which would be the following degree. By taking 4 at a time there is simply not opportunity to have that necessary reflection and growth. 
Sure, you can of course also take something from being part of a degree, but the focus often ends up getting wording and floorwork right rather than taking the philosophical lessons to heart. 
To be a little cheeky the "come, hurry, take part in degrees" to me more sounds like an officer speaking that wants bodies in the lodge rather than a focus on enlightenment 

And a more simple reason to spread the degrees out over a longer period, is simply that there isn't that many of them. I hope that getting a degree has been one of the best experiences for any mason. And I always feel sad for the brothers that have been a mason for 2-3 years and have taken every degree there is. These people will hopefully be masons for the next 30-50 years, but there is no more magic to be had. I sometimes feel that we rush to fast to obtain the gratification instead of enjoying the journey we're on.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 27, 2015)

I am admittedly not a philosophy guy by nature or profession. I am an English and history teacher, so I am like Paul Harvey; I want the rest of the story. If you only have the first three  degrees or part of the YR degrees (we are not talking about the Commandery orders), then you don't have the whole story. I'm not going to read a few chapters of a book, spend a period of time reflecting on them, then go back and read some more. I'd rather read the entire book and spend time pondering the entire story and how it all goes together.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 27, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I am admittedly not a philosophy guy by nature or profession. I am an English and history teacher, so I am like Paul Harvey; I want the rest of the story. If you only have the first three  degrees or part of the YR degrees (we are not talking about the Commandery orders), then you don't have the whole story. I'm not going to read a few chapters of a book, spend a period of time reflecting on them, then go back and read some more. I'd rather read the entire book and spend time pondering the entire story and how it all goes together.



And I do think that this is a valid feeling as well, though I don't share that view. However by that notion we should also be given all three blue lodge degrees in the same day that we get the Chapter degrees. Since they are all part of the same story. 

But why keep the Commandry out of this? What constitutes part of the story, and which degrees belong to the sequel?


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 27, 2015)

chrmc said:


> And I do think that this is a valid feeling as well, though I don't share that view. However by that notion we should also be given all three blue lodge degrees in the same day that we get the Chapter degrees. Since they are all part of the same story.
> 
> But why keep the Commandry out of this? What constitutes part of the story, and which degrees belong to the sequel?



The Commandery orders are unto themselves and not a part of the story told in the third degree. 

The Blue Lodge degrees are set up to be conferred individually and lend themselves to learning the lectures, etc.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 27, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> The Commandery orders are unto themselves and not a part of the story told in the third degree.


This appears so to me having just gone through them.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 27, 2015)

[QUOTE="Companion Joe, post: 153483, member: 14089"
The Blue Lodge degrees are set up to be conferred individually and lend themselves to learning the lectures, etc.[/QUOTE]

The first 3 are stand alone stories.  They dont really intertwine.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know what degrees you have taken, but in my jurisdiction, all the degrees of the Blue Lodge, Chapter, and Council are all chapters of the same book. You don't get them in order (it's sort of like an early Quentin Tarantino movie), but they are certainly interwoven.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 27, 2015)

I have not taken the YR degrees but from what i understand they pick up right where the MM degree leaves off.  The ea and fc dont really deal with that story.  They speak of the temple and wages and travel but Hiram isnt there.  Thats what i meant


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 27, 2015)

No, they don't "pick up where the MM leaves off." It's much more complicated than that. If you haven't taken the degrees, I encourage you to seek more light.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 28, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> No, they don't "pick up where the MM leaves off." It's much more complicated than that. If you haven't taken the degrees, I encourage you to seek more light.


True, when you take the degrees everything seems haphazard but everything comes together in the end.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 28, 2015)

Please take a look at KSigMason's blog about the degrees.

http://www.travelingtemplar.com/2012/12/chronological-order-of-york-rite-degrees.html


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 28, 2015)

chrmc said:


> It speaks to the difference in how we see degrees and their purpose. To me a degree is supposed to impart a lesson and help a man grow before he can take the next step, which would be the following degree. By taking 4 at a time there is simply not opportunity to have that necessary reflection and growth.



Two perspectives on time and the material to learn.

The material is the script of the degree and any work assignment that goes with it.  The process is finite and therefore it makes sense to do the degrees in series.

The material is the philosophy and the types of meaning that take our entire lives to complete.  The process is transfinite and therefore it makes sense to do the degrees in parallel (or classes).


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 28, 2015)

chrmc said:


> And I do think that this is a valid feeling as well, though I don't share that view. However by that notion we should also be given all three blue lodge degrees in the same day that we get the Chapter degrees. Since they are all part of the same story.
> 
> But why keep the Commandry out of this? What constitutes part of the story, and which degrees belong to the sequel?


But are the blue lodge degrees part of the same story?  Remember, the two degrees in Masonry were conferred in the same day in Scotland. 

As pointed out, KT is not part of the story Mark is certainly a separate story.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 28, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> Please take a look at KSigMason's blog about the degrees.
> 
> http://www.travelingtemplar.com/2012/12/chronological-order-of-york-rite-degrees.html


Very good article!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 28, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> No, they don't "pick up where the MM leaves off." It's much more complicated than that. If you haven't taken the degrees, I encourage you to seek more light.


 I plan on it when my life(currently active Army) calms down


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I plan on it when my life(currently active Army) calms down


Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 3, 2016)

I will.....7.5 till retirement


----------



## J.D. (Sep 4, 2016)

I think here in West Virginia they do all degrees and orders in one day. They mentioned going from RAM straight to KT Comm. right after. I will be hearing about my RAM vote on Tuesday. Anyone do OES yet? Me and the wife absolutely loved it. Order of the Beauceant is the KT version of OES. Would love to join that too or receive the degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 4, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I think here in West Virginia they do all degrees and orders in one day. They mentioned going from RAM straight to KT Comm. right after. I will be hearing about my RAM vote on Tuesday. Anyone do OES yet? Me and the wife absolutely loved it. Order of the Beauceant is the KT version of OES. Would love to join that too or receive the degrees.


Hey Brother. I'm from W.V. (Beckley) but didn't get involved in The Craft until I retired and moved here.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 5, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I think here in West Virginia they do all degrees and orders in one day. They mentioned going from RAM straight to KT Comm. right after. I will be hearing about my RAM vote on Tuesday. Anyone do OES yet? Me and the wife absolutely loved it. Order of the Beauceant is the KT version of OES. Would love to join that too or receive the degrees.


Hopefully they do it more than just one day, that's a lot of ritual for one day. I hope you enjoy the Royal Arch.

I'm Past Patron of my Chapter.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 5, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I think here in West Virginia they do all degrees and orders in one day. They mentioned going from RAM straight to KT Comm. right after. I will be hearing about my RAM vote on Tuesday. Anyone do OES yet? Me and the wife absolutely loved it. Order of the Beauceant is the KT version of OES. Would love to join that too or receive the degrees.



They don't do Royal Select Masters degree???


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 5, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> They don't do Royal Select Masters degree???



There are 3 houses in the YR in my jurisdiction HRAM , RSM , KT


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> They don't do Royal Select Masters degree???


Seven degrees and three orders. Yes, they do them all. There is one degree not received in Pennsylvania, don't remember which because I do not live there. Hope this helps.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> They don't do Royal Select Masters degree???


The 3 cryptic degrees are Royal, Select, and Super Excellent Master.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> The 3 cryptic degrees are Royal, Select, and Super Excellent Master.



Got you had me confused when you mentioned going from HRAM straight to Commandery


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

KSigMason said:


> Hopefully they do it more than just one day, that's a lot of ritual for one day. I hope you enjoy the Royal Arch.
> 
> I'm Past Patron of my Chapter.



Just got a call from the Grand Sec. All degrees and orders in 1 day. Short notice for Saturday, might have to get a room for two nights but I'm excited. Probably hear about how the vote on my petition tomorrow.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Just got a call from the Grand Sec. All degrees and orders in 1 day. Short notice for Saturday, might have to get a room for two nights but I'm excited. Probably hear about how the vote on my petition tomorrow.



Holy smokes information overload


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah. But I am glad to hear YR is a pre-req for the South. They said my wife could eat with all of us so thats nice.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Just got a call from the Grand Sec. All degrees and orders in 1 day. Short notice for Saturday, might have to get a room for two nights but I'm excited. Probably hear about how the vote on my petition tomorrow.





mrpierce17 said:


> Holy smokes information overload


Yeah, it certainly is a lot to absorb in one day. But then, I took the 29 Scottish Rite degrees during a two day reunion so it probably won't be any worse than that. It took me several month to take all of the YR degrees.


----------



## SimonM (Sep 6, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yeah, it certainly is a lot to absorb in one day. But then, I took the 29 Scottish Rite degrees during a two day reunion so it probably won't be any worse than that. It took me several month to take all of the YR degrees.



I have said it before, but that pace is something you dont see in other parts of the world. 
When you recieve that many degrees in one go,  how do you internalize the lessons of each degree? Is there a recommended way of working through the degrees after you have them?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yeah. But I am glad to hear YR is a pre-req for the South.



Wait ur GL requires that u take the YR degrees iot to become a Warden?



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

SimonM said:


> I have said it before, but that pace is something you dont see in other parts of the world.
> When you recieve that many degrees in one go,  how do you internalize the lessons of each degree? Is there a recommended way of working through the degrees after you have them?


In my Orient, yes. The AASR puts on the degrees one at a time in various places so that you can actually experience them all.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Wait ur GL requires that u take the YR degrees iot to become a Warden?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Yes. Keepin it old school.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yes. Keepin it old school.


Wow, first I have heard of this.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 6, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow, first I have heard of this.



I have heard it before. I am doing YR so that when it comes down to next year, I will be entitled to advance. Advancement: that's what it's all about. Plus YR completes your 3rd degree, another thing a lot of people don't know or believe.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 6, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Got you had me confused when you mentioned going from HRAM straight to Commandery


In WV and VA, the Cryptic degrees are a part of the Chapter degrees. They have no separate Council of Cryptic Masons.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Plus YR completes your 3rd degree, another thing a lot of people don't know or believe.


Yes, the Chapter especially.


KSigMason said:


> In WV and VA, the Cryptic degrees are a part of the Chapter degrees. They have no separate Council of Cryptic Masons.


I didn't know that. I'm from WV (Beckley) but did not join Masonry until I moved here.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yeah. But I am glad to hear YR is a pre-req for the South. They said my wife could eat with all of us so thats nice.



What GL?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 6, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yes. Keepin it old school.


Old school?  Ive never heard of an GL requiring that a MM move beyond MM iot be able to lead their lodge?

And Freemasonry isnt all about Advancement.  Its about bettering yourself, lodge, community, family ect ect

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Old school?  Ive never heard of an GL requiring that a MM move beyond MM iot be able to lead their lodge?
> 
> And Freemasonry isnt all about Advancement.  Its about bettering yourself, lodge, community, family ect ect
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Research a ancient craft masonry in those times the HRAM degrees where conferred along with the blue or symbolic lodge and they where compiled into 3 degrees although EA's where hardly mentioned until around 1729 and where placed on probation and giving no  prerogatives you could say originally there was only 2 degrees then later FC's where allowed to take on an EA according to the information I have I


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

My source is masonry defined you can also find this information elsewhere


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 6, 2016)

Thats too hard to read on my phone......does it say that iot be a warden in a FREEMASONIC lodge that you have to.go in to the YR?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

No but it does say HRAM degrees are included in the first 3 degrees in ancient craft masonry that could be the reasoning behind the requirement for doing HRAM in order to sit as warden in his jurisdiction you really only need to read the first witch I took down to edit so profane's couldn't see the meaning behind some of our emblems this is the first page


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 6, 2016)

A little better pic I wish we could do pdf files


----------



## MarkR (Sep 7, 2016)

That statement  "including the Holy Royal Arch" was added to satisfy the Antients at the unification of 1813.  It was never required that you become Royal Arch; that phrase just included it in "Ancient Craft Masonry," which the Moderns never did.


mrpierce17 said:


> Got you had me confused when you mentioned going from HRAM straight to Commandery


In some states, doing the Cryptic Council is not required before Commandery.  Minnesota didn't require it for many years; it was just re-added a few years ago, because so few were doing Council.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yeah. But I am glad to hear YR is a pre-req for the South. They said my wife could eat with all of us so thats nice.


1.  Who told you YR is a pre-req for the South?
2. Is it YR or HRA that is the pre-req?


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> No but it does say HRAM degrees are included in the first 3 degrees in ancient craft masonry that could be the reasoning behind the requirement for doing HRAM in order to sit as warden in his jurisdiction you really only need to read the first witch I took down to edit so profane's couldn't see the meaning behind some of our emblems this is the first page View attachment 5262


Thank for all the work in posting that.

To be more precise, the Ancients (which were the new GL, not the Premier GL) practised HRA _after one had been a master of a lodge, _that is, presided in the East. See Cryer, _What Do You Know About The Royal Arch, _page 54. If you don't have Cryer's books on your shelf, I would encourage you to obtain them.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Old school? Ive never heard of an GL requiring that a MM move beyond MM iot be able to lead their lodge?


This was news to me also. That's what makes these forums so interesting.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> 1.  Who told you YR is a pre-req for the South?
> 2. Is it YR or HRA that is the pre-req?



The Grand Sec. of RAM in WV also all the wardens and WM in my lodge.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> No but it does say HRAM degrees are included in the first 3 degrees in ancient craft masonry that could be the reasoning behind the requirement for doing HRAM in order to sit as warden in his jurisdiction you really only need to read the first witch I took down to edit so profane's couldn't see the meaning behind some of our emblems this is the first page View attachment 5262



I see a lot of "Jesus" and "Christian" in that book. And people say it isn't Christian or has anything to do with it. I think people should actually read the books they're handed out instead of putting it in a drawer then getting mad at people for telling them what is in the pages. No class.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Old school?  Ive never heard of an GL requiring that a MM move beyond MM iot be able to lead their lodge?
> 
> And Freemasonry isnt all about Advancement.  Its about bettering yourself, lodge, community, family ect ect
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



That's why I am a Christian, to better myself, etc. This can only truly be done through Christ. I am a Mason because it was family tradition for lack of a better phrase. Advancement is what I am looking for within the fraternity.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> 1.  Who told you YR is a pre-req for the South?
> 2. Is it YR or HRA that is the pre-req?



The Past Master degree, which is given by "- - - - -", you guys are confusing me because some are A.F.&A.M. and some are not, is required to take the Warden station(s). Now this is in West Virginia, mind you. This may not apply to your Grand Lodge. All are different in some way or another.


----------



## SimonM (Sep 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Old school?  Ive never heard of an GL requiring that a MM move beyond MM iot be able to lead their lodge?



And here comes the weird Swede again.. 

In the Swedish rite you have to have at least VIII before you can sit in the east, and some GLs also require that you have VII before you can be warden.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I see a lot of "Jesus" and "Christian" in that book. And people say it isn't Christian or has anything to do with it. I think people should actually read the books they're handed out instead of putting it in a drawer then getting mad at people for telling them what is in the pages. No class.



That was in reference to an amulet


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 7, 2016)

As Christians ware amulets of Jesus


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> The Past Master degree, which is given by "- - - - -", you guys are confusing me because some are A.F.&A.M. and some are not, is required to take the Warden station(s). Now this is in West Virginia, mind you. This may not apply to your Grand Lodge. All are different in some way or another.


Brother in US "mainstream" recognized jurisdictions the AF&AM or F&AM matters not.  I am a member of 2 AF&AM jurisdictions that trace their lineage to the same jurisdiction and the differences are very noticeable.

However I find it very odd that a GL would require you have an appendent body membership before being able to lead your lodge.  Also what if a brother just wants to serve his Blue lodge and has no desire to move outside of it?

As for you desire to advance in the fraternity we have terms for that...title chasers, degree collectors among others.  Brother just by saying what youve said if you ever go AASR youll never get the kcch or 33rd as you have expressed desire to receive them.  You can never ask or you wont receive them

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 7, 2016)

@J.D.   "York Rite" is an American invention, so "old school" is subjective. In UGLE, HRA Chapters are part of the Grand Lodge and highly recommended to the Brethren.
If the requirements you've mentioned are true, it appears to be WV specific. Too bad for the Brethren who desire to lead but have no desire to join York Rite.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> That was in reference to an amulet



Heard it in OES. Masonry is founded on the building of the temple of God. Which in that part of the world, was and is Yaweh. Just an observation. Which amulet is it talking about? What book is that?


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> @J.D.   "York Rite" is an American invention, so "old school" is subjective. In UGLE, HRA Chapters are part of the Grand Lodge and highly recommended to the Brethren.
> If the requirements you've mentioned are true, it appears to be WV specific. Too bad for the Brethren who desire to lead but have no desire to join York Rite.



Interesting. I understand the first king of England instituted the first York Rite something in 500 and something. I can't remember if that was in the video on the RAM site or what. But it was in there somewhere.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Heard it in OES. Masonry is founded on the building of the temple of God. Which in that part of the world, was and is Yaweh. Just an observation. Which amulet is it talking about? What book is that?



It was talking about amulets in general the book is masonry defined vol.1


----------



## J.D. (Sep 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> @J.D.   "York Rite" is an American invention, so "old school" is subjective. In UGLE, HRA Chapters are part of the Grand Lodge and highly recommended to the Brethren.
> If the requirements you've mentioned are true, it appears to be WV specific. Too bad for the Brethren who desire to lead but have no desire to join York Rite.



Yeah man I don't know. I think it's this way in a lot places, just isn't told to others to keep them held back or something. Not sure. I have a long Sat. ahead of me and getting up at like 4am to go :s


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yeah man I don't know. I think it's this way in a lot places, just isn't told to others to keep them held back or something. Not sure. I have a long Sat. ahead of me and getting up at like 4am to go :s


Congratulations Brother. I'm sure that you will have a great time. Once you have taken them you will be able to see them from the side lines each time that a new member is taken in in the traditional way. I entered the AASR during a two day reunion and this is the way that I am learning the individual degrees.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Just got a call from the Grand Sec. All degrees and orders in 1 day. Short notice for Saturday, might have to get a room for two nights but I'm excited. Probably hear about how the vote on my petition tomorrow.



My apologies how rude of me not to congratulate you a big fat CONGRATULATIONS from me to you on the journey in which you are about to undertake


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Yeah man I don't know. I think it's this way in a lot places, just isn't told to others to keep them held back or something. Not sure. I have a long Sat. ahead of me and getting up at like 4am to go :s


No its not like that in alot of places...in the 3 jurisdictions that im familar with there is no requirement other then maybe having to turn in a MM profeciency

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> The Past Master degree, which is given by "- - - - -", you guys are confusing me because some are A.F.&A.M. and some are not, is required to take the Warden station(s). Now this is in West Virginia, mind you. This may not apply to your Grand Lodge. All are different in some way or another.


You have a PM degree in your lodge?  

You've been misinformed about the distinction between initials.  My mother GL has been both.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

J.D. said:


> The Grand Sec. of RAM in WV also all the wardens and WM in my lodge.


I don't want you to feel we are ganging up on you.  You've surprised us.  

Do you have a code section to cite? Is this maybe an informal lodge requirement?  

I would note that the HRA Grand Scribe does not speak for GL (I'm G Chapter Treasurer for my jurisdiction, so I'm not picking on grand officers.  At least not at the moment. 

Thanks for being a good sport about our inquiries.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> @J.D.   "York Rite" is an American invention, so "old school" is subjective. In UGLE, HRA Chapters are part of the Grand Lodge and highly recommended to the Brethren.
> If the requirements you've mentioned are true, it appears to be WV specific. Too bad for the Brethren who desire to lead but have no desire to join York Rite.


HRA is administered out of Great Queen Street and with the same presiding officer, but Chapters aren't part of grand lodge. We have Supreme Grand Chapter and Provincial Grand Chapters and different (lesser) officers. Chapter is so highly recommended that in my province, it is specifically noted to be an expectation for provincial advancement.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification, Brother Glen.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 8, 2016)

J.D. said:


> Interesting. I understand the first king of England instituted the first York Rite something in 500 and something. I can't remember if that was in the video on the RAM site or what. But it was in there somewhere.


King Athelstan. The assembly at York in 926 is mythical.  There is no evidence that there was anything remotely resembling Freemasonry going on.  While it is probable that the peculiarly American collection of degrees into the "York Rite" is called that because of the legend, it is absolutely not a direct lineal descendant of such a meeting.


----------



## goomba (Sep 8, 2016)

http://bessel.org/wmreqs.htm

This is a bit old but it does say the Past Master degree is required.  But that it may be conducted by a Lodge or Chapter.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Brother in US "mainstream" recognized jurisdictions the AF&AM or F&AM matters not.  I am a member of 2 AF&AM jurisdictions that trace their lineage to the same jurisdiction and the differences are very noticeable.
> 
> However I find it very odd that a GL would require you have an appendent body membership before being able to lead your lodge.  Also what if a brother just wants to serve his Blue lodge and has no desire to move outside of it?
> 
> ...



You think it means nothing to me. I'd say because you do not know me. If it wasn't an interest or something I cared about, I would have rolled over at this christian boys home at which I lived from 11-15 and admitted my grandparents were devil worshipers. You are treading into unforgiving territory when you go in that direction with this guy. So call me what you will, you have absolutely no knowledge of me to even begin to present an argument.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

J.D. said:


> You think it means nothing to me. I'd say because you do not know me. If it wasn't an interest or something I cared about, I would have rolled over at this christian boys home at which I lived from 11-15 and admitted my grandparents were devil worshipers. You are treading into unforgiving territory when you go in that direction with this guy. So call me what you will, you have absolutely no knowledge of me to even begin to present an argument.



Plus, merely expressing a desire to advance will kill any chances of that? If that is the case, then to hell with all of it. Good thing it is NOT a bad thing to advance and learn, now is it?


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't want you to feel we are ganging up on you.  You've surprised us.
> 
> Do you have a code section to cite? Is this maybe an informal lodge requirement?
> 
> ...



Hey I'm not asking questions. I haven't gotten word of how my vote went yet but if that's what they tell me I am going with that, sir. I feel I should do what I have to do because it's like I am picking up where my grandparents left off. My grandpa was never a lodge master so this why I want to go York because I do not want to just be a car carrying mason but a severely active mason. Anything wrong with that? Bro GI Joe thinks there must be.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 8, 2016)

Name calling really bro?  Thats where you went with that?  As for being active there is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with it I commend you for wanting to be active all i was trying to say is that you seem to only be in it for the titles and "advance".  

Who said you didnt care about freemasonry?  What unforgiving territory are you talking about?

I also just wanted you to know that by saying out loud that you want to get certain degrees will forbid you from getting them. So know you know and knowing is half the battle.

I hope your vote went favorably and you enjoy ur Festival.

Bro GI Joe?  Really?  That's the best you could come up with?  Lol

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2016)

No one said you were asking questions @J.D. , Glen was saying you were being a good sport to deal with our questions. Nothing we've asked has been offensive, we're curious. None of us (and there are Masons here with long resumes) has ever heard of the requirement you've mentioned and we want to know more, that's all.
Please read our questions and comments with that spirit in mind.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

J.D. said:


> You think it means nothing to me. I'd say because you do not know me. If it wasn't an interest or something I cared about, I would have rolled over at this christian boys home at which I lived from 11-15 and admitted my grandparents were devil worshipers. You are treading into unforgiving territory when you go in that direction with this guy. So call me what you will, you have absolutely no knowledge of me to even begin to present an argument.



I think there may be some confusion.  The "it" that doesn't matter is whether a GL F&AM or AF& AM. It really doesn't.  As I noted, my mother GL has been both. 

In our culture, boldly declaring you are doing something just to get an office can be problematic. That doesn't mean you shouldn't desire to serve.  But I had noticed the phrase as well.  

If our NM brother's comments rose to the level of unforgiving for you, then you are going to have a very tough time of it in the fraternity and, indeed, in life. 

And name calling, particularly in a forum with many military in it, isn't going to engender fraternal love.  Besides, there are far better terms for Army than GI Joe. 

I recommend we leave it here with all of our best wishes for a successful convocation and exaltation.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Name calling really bro?  Thats where you went with that?  As for being active there is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with it I commend you for wanting to be active all i was trying to say is that you seem to only be in it for the titles and "advance".
> 
> Who said you didnt care about freemasonry?  What unforgiving territory are you talking about?
> 
> ...



I don't know your name and you're a military guy, yeah. And I will shout it from the mountain tops of the Appalachians that yes I desire all degrees. Not for vain purposes but it's all about earning something and not getting them for nothing. I'll tell you why, because here in West Virginia we do things a little different as I stated many replies previously. It just gets old saying the same thing over and over about YR here in WV. Can't do anything about it and that's just the way it is. And don't know about Sat yet since I haven't heard from the sec.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I think there may be some confusion.  The "it" that doesn't matter is whether a GL F&AM or AF& AM. It really doesn't.  As I noted, my mother GL has been both.
> 
> In our culture, boldly declaring you are doing something just to get an office can be problematic. That doesn't mean you shouldn't desire to serve.  But I had noticed the phrase as well.
> 
> ...



I think this whole forum is crap since I mainly got on here to trade pins not argue the states differences in YR and whatever else for dam near a week. Unrecognize me if that will help you cope. I am a Mason for the reasons I am a Mason and well, what can you do? Good luck and when you get some pins, let me know.


----------



## goomba (Sep 8, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I think this whole forum is crap since I mainly got on here to trade pins not argue the states differences in YR and whatever else for dam near a week. Unrecognize me if that will help you cope. I am a Mason for the reasons I am a Mason and well, what can you do? Good luck and when you get some pins, let me know.




Why are you being so hostile?  Masonry is a vast and differing adventure.  Part of discussing it is discussing the differences found though out the Masonic world.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 8, 2016)

Let's say really another three dozen times


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I think this whole forum is crap since I mainly got on here to trade pin



This is a discussion forum. If you're just here to trade pens then craigslist or ebay might better suit your needs. That being said, thread locked and you're banned.

admin
- Crap Forum


----------

